# [ OFFTOPIC ] Cosa fareste per farvi perdonare da una tipa?

## cerri

Scusate l'off-topic, spero che nessun OP mi censuri...  :Wink: 

Ma cosa fareste per farvi perdonare da una ragazza con la quale siete stati insieme e che ora fa di tutto per evitarvi? Considerate che:posso convincerla a uscire per un caffe' / un aperitivo / una birracredo stia facendo di tutto per farmi morire di gelosiadevo assolutamente farla rideremi ha sgamato che ci sto riprovando, ma cerco di non farglielo capire altrimenti e' gia' persa del tuttosto sveglio alle 5:45 di mattina perche' non riesco a dormire..........Ogni aiuto e' ben accetto... thnx!!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

In ordine potresti:

 visto che puoi convicerla, convincila  tu non cedere, presentati al bar con il portatile  e falle vedere la tua nuova fiamma, Gentoo; falle vedere il sistema di gestione pacchetti, lo splendido emerge --update world, falle vedere quanto veloce è... non può non essere gelosa!  mostrale windows in tutto il suo (bacato) splendore, le finestrine colorate e tutto il resto   :Very Happy:   mmmm, qui è già più dura, ma un po' di social engeneering può far comodo; oppure dille che è un bug del tuo sistema di gestione delle relazioni sociali, o una nuova features, fa lo stesso  salto in farmacia, so di sonniferi che fanno miracoli

Mmmm, non so se alla fine avrai successo, ma da un forum come questo che risposte di aspettavi?

 :Very Happy: 

Shev, che da tutta la sua solidarietà al buon Cerri   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma cosa fareste per farvi perdonare da una ragazza con la quale siete stati insieme e che ora fa di tutto per evitarvi?

 

Nel tuo "bugreport" hai dimenticato una parte fondamentale.  :Very Happy: 

Come mai "ora fa di tutto per evitarti"? Non possiamo aiutarti senza poter rintracciare le cause esatte del "bug"  :Laughing: 

CMQ, più seriamente (per quanto possibile) non ho capito se pensi che stia giocando al gatto col topo o che proprio vuole chiudere la storia.

----------

## cerri

Shev: non posso usare il trucco della farmacia perche' e' laureata in chimica farmaceutica e sta facendo il tirocinio in farmacia... mi sgamerebbe subito!!!!

bsolar: ora fa di tutto per evitarmi perche' sostanzialmente porta una "incaxxatura" all'ennesima potenza... non c'e' un motivo particolare, ce ne sono alcuni piu' o meno validi (e quelli validi sono veramente stupidi, immaginati gli altri). Se gioca al gatto col topo? Molto probabilmente si (la telefonata di ieri mi e' sembrata MOLTO adatta da parte sua a questo scopo), e non sono sicuro che la storia la matematicamente chiudere (le cose non sono MAI scritte e, sopratutto, nulla e' mai ciò che sembra)....

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Shev: non posso usare il trucco della farmacia perche' e' laureata in chimica farmaceutica e sta facendo il tirocinio in farmacia... mi sgamerebbe subito!!!!
> 
> 

 

Cioè, tu... hai pensato... io... cioè... 

/me cerca di riprendersi

Guarda che il sonnifero era per te che non dormivi, non per fare chissà che... che... ci siamo capiti! Rispondevo punto punto al tuo post!

 :Very Happy: 

Shev, che si scusa per aver assecondato questo ot 

p.s.: anche se non di sola gentoo vive l'uomo   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Beh, che ne so di che miracoli parlavi....  :Razz: 

PS Sono stato io che ho frainteso, mi sono appena svegliato....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Allora, come sonnifreo ti consiglio l'Halcion da 0.25 mg (nota, io non sono un medico e nn voglio farlo, era così per parlare, se hai veramente problemi di insonnia, vai prima dal tuo medico di famiglia, e se è il caso da un neurologo), poi, se lei sta giocando al gatto e al topo con te, fai in modo di divenire il gatto, è l'unica...

Se la porti al bar, non offrirle niente.

Non telefonarle.

Se lei ti telefona, rispondile con aria scocciata.

Se la incontri per strada e ti metti a chiaccherare con lei, usa un tono di sufficienza e fai in modo che la persona che dice "scusama ho da fare, devo proprio andare via" sia SEMPRE tu...

Non farle vedere che ci tieni, se lei ti evita, evitala.

Esci con qualche altra tipa, meglio se + brutta di lei, ma NON combinare niente.

Cerca di riadattare questi consigli alla tua situazione, evita di diventare uno scendiletto, e ricordati, come disse il vecchio saggio (cioè io:-) 

```
Ricorda: il mare è pieno di pesci, anche se sinceramente a me non è il pesce che interessa...
```

Scherzi a parte, morto un papa se ne fa un altro, se poi lei è veramente importante, è un altro paio di maniche.

----------

## cerri

Stefanofets, hai ragione da vendere.

Purtroppo lei e' arrabbiata, quindi non telefona, e io la parte del gatto la posso fare solo dopo che ho fatto quella del topo ultra convinto (ossia del topo che inizia a morsicare il gatto).

Fin qui ci siamo.

Il problema e' che, benche' il mare sia pieno di pesci - e l'altra sera ho conosciuto una single bionda occhi azzurri da paura - non me ne frega assolutamente niente. Ossia, lei e' veramente importante.

E il gatto ora e' proprio lei. Non saro' mai uno scendiletto, lo sono stato in passato e mi e' bastato: ma ora lei e' piu' forte e per fare l'aria forzuta devo per forza cedere... e' difficile da spiegare, ma ho fatto il forzuto solo dopo averle telefonato ed e' servito, cosi' come forse servira' mercoledi prossimo... ma qui la storia e' davvero complessa. In piu', e' proprio fuori dalla norma.

Denghiu.

----------

